# Lose your love handles



## TexasCreed (Apr 8, 2005)

Just read this article, its an alternative to losing love handles if you dont want to eat right and run.



Wouldn't it be nice to lose your love handles? Would you like a smoother, firmer back without the rolls of fat showing through your shirt? Would you like all this without surgery? No trip to the operating room? No anesthesia? No scarring? 

WOAI.com Dermatology Expert Dr. Vivian Bucay came by the San Antonio Living Show to tell us all about a painless procedure called lipodissolve. It works on pretty much any part of the body. 

What is Lipodissolve? Small injections of Phosphatidylcholine, which is the chief component of soy lecithin. One significant quality of lecithin is its ability to break down fat. 

What is it used for? Phosphatidylcholine is medically proven to reduce cholesterol, increase metabolism and enhance liver and cellular functions. Phosphatidylcholine has been used by physicians in many countries for the past few years as a safer alternative to surgical liposuction in fat and cellulite reduction procedures through injections, called lipodissolve. 

How does lipodissolve work? Lipodissolve has shown ability to break the bonds in fat cells. The fat is dissolved into liquid and eliminated from the body in urine and feces. 

Is lipodissolve safe? Phosphatidylcholine is soy based and viewed as an enzyme. Like any other injectable product, it may cause side effects or allergic reactions in some people. Clinical experience from over 8 years of regular daily use show adverse reactions to be extremely rare. Clinical reports from Austria give Phosphatidylcholine complete safety reports with a confirmed success rate. 

Are there any other benefits with lipodissolve? Yes, several. Lipodissolve injections do not destroy fat cells as with Liposuction. New or future weight gain is accumulated evenly, unlike Liposuction, where uneven ‘dents’ in the areas where fat has been removed are common and also occur with new weight gain. Phosphatidylcholine gives excellent results on cellulite and smoothes the ‘orange peel’ effect. The results remain permanent unless there is new weight gain. Clinical trials have also shown Phosphatidylcholine being a soy enzyme, to give added vitality to patients (“Some patients reported, without being asked, an increased physical well-being after the injections.” Dr. Franz Hasengschwandtner, Clinic in the Centrum, Austria). 

What are the known side effects? Common side effects have been known to contain local pain, minor burning sensation for a few hours, and temporary bruising. Itching and soreness may be experienced for 1-2 days and swelling of treated area for 48 hours. Are there reports of failure? Yes. In Austria, the failure rate has shown to be 8% from clinical use. The percentage may be slightly higher from use where physicians lack knowledge of lipodissolve. This problem is solved by applying alternate sessions of mesotherapy to loosen up the condensed fat and enable it to be eliminated. 

Can the solution ‘melt’ other organs? Phosphatidylcholine has been used intravenously since the 1950’s in cardiac related illnesses to reduce cholesterol and plaque. These procedures recommend a much higher dosage on daily treatment than what is used in fat-dissolve procedures once every 14 days. There have never been reports of any ‘melting’ of organs from high dosage use of Phosphatidylcholine in the past fifty years. 

Have dangerous side-effects been reported from clinical use? Patricia Rittes M.D., has performed over 26,000 clinical fat dissolve treatments and 2,000 lower eyelid blepharoplasty since 1995 with Phosphatidylcholine. Rittes reports that during this period she has not come across one case of serious side effects apart from the known common side effects. Tatiane Kitamura, specialist Brazilian Soiety of Dermatology has also stated that over a span of 8 years not one single clinical case revealed any dangerous reactions from lipodissolve treatment. Some cases of severe infections and necrosis have been reported in Brazil from unskilled or illegal non-clinical use, often from unauthentic or expired supplies that do not correspond to the positive results from Phosphatidylcholine use in a clinical setting. 

Are Lipodissolve injections right for me? Lipodissolve injections have shown good results for minor to medium body sculpting of specific areas of the body like stomach area, upper arms, thighs, chin, hips, and so forth. Lipodissolve has shown excellent results to smooth and remove cellulite. In comparison, surgical liposuction does not treat cellulite and in fact often ends up enhancing pre-existing cellulite, making the cellulite more prominent. 

How can lipodissolve replace liposuction? The main reason physicians prefer lipodissolve to liposuction is patient safety and better long-term results. However, lipodissolve is not a complete replacement for lipoplasty. Lipodissolve treatment is suitable for small area sculptures or as an option for patients who may be sensitive to invasive procedures. Lipodissolve has several positive aspects worthy to review when compared to lipoplasty: 

Liposuction can cause permanent damage to fat cells as well as nerve damage. Liposuction can cause infections and bleeding, leading to death. Future weight gain after liposuction can appear as disproportionate. Permanent damage from liposuction can cause structural damage to the mesoderm that appears as cellulite, skin irregularity or waviness of the skin surface. The downside with lipodissolve is mainly that the results are gradual. Lack of proper user skills for some body types (estimated 8%) may not give expected results. Although lipodissolve procedures are very easy we recommend physicians who are interested in lipodissolve treatments to consider training in mesotherapy to understand problem solving in certain cases. Certainly new techniques in successful lipodissolve treatments will develop and improve even more in the future as Phosphatidylcholine becomes more known and practiced in the medical community. 

Can Lipodissolve cause uneven fat loss? No, this has not been known with proper procedures. Injections are to be done in small distances apart and in small doses per treatment. The time frame between treatments, combines with the small doses per session, provide the physician the opportunity to observe and monitor effects. 

What should be expected following a treatment? There may be minor pain, throbbing, tenderness and swelling for 48 hours. Some patients may feel a few bumps under the skin which will dissolve within 2 weeks.


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Average $500 per treatment.  Most people need approx. 10 treatments.  

I think I'll just stick to the juice.


----------



## pincrusher (Apr 8, 2005)

here is a link to learn more about this product and to be able to get it cheaper than the $500 per treatment price they talk about.  i know of a few peopel who have gotten this product from the website shown and have had good success.  it will need at least 3-4 treatments and each treatment involves about 20-30 shots with a slin pin given over a small area.
you will experience some irritation and swelling & bruising at the injection sites but from what i have been told by a few people who used it, it was well worth it.

http://www.zipmed.net/


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 9, 2005)

Interesting read.


----------



## TexasCreed (Apr 9, 2005)

indeed.


----------



## KILLA (Apr 9, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> here is a link to learn more about this product and to be able to get it cheaper than the $500 per treatment price they talk about.  i know of a few peopel who have gotten this product from the website shown and have had good success.  it will need at least 3-4 treatments and each treatment involves about 20-30 shots with a slin pin given over a small area.
> you will experience some irritation and swelling & bruising at the injection sites but from what i have been told by a few people who used it, it was well worth it.
> 
> http://www.zipmed.net/



How do you get this without a script? That site says they only sell to drs or wholesalers. Public via prescription. You think my PPO will cover this one?


----------



## pincrusher (Apr 9, 2005)

SuperFly said:
			
		

> How do you get this without a script? That site says they only sell to drs or wholesalers. Public via prescription. You think my PPO will cover this one?


i think they put that statement in there for legal purposes because it comes from outside the usa so they shouldnt have to worry about prescriptions.  i have a friend on another site who bought from them without any prescription and he loves the stuff.


----------



## pincrusher (Apr 9, 2005)

i just placed a sample order with zipmed and it never asked for a prescription all the way up to the point where they gave me western union funding info so i doubt they really expect you to have one.


----------



## deadlift (Apr 9, 2005)

"about 20-30 shots with a slin pin given over a small area."

 "slin pin" ?  I guess thats an "insulin needle" does anyone know
the size/gauge when ordering "slin pins"? since its not listed that
way by pin sellers. thanx


----------



## imdaman1 (Apr 9, 2005)

deadlift said:
			
		

> "about 20-30 shots with a slin pin given over a small area."
> 
> "slin pin" ?  I guess thats an "insulin needle" does anyone know
> the size/gauge when ordering "slin pins"? since its not listed that
> way by pin sellers. thanx



They are listed as insulin syringes at getpinz.com.  (29G x 1/2" 1cc fixed needle syringe).


----------



## KILLA (Apr 9, 2005)

So basically this 'melts' fat cells?


----------



## TexasCreed (Apr 9, 2005)

yup


----------



## booyams (Apr 11, 2005)

What is the average amount in MG that one must take to achieve these AMAZING goals/results?

ANYONE have any 1st hand knowledge of this working or has anyone seen the results with their own eyes?

Anyone know anyone who has pics or that I can PM/IM/E-Mail and ask them questions about this?

Thanks bros!

BOOYAMS

holla


----------



## KILLA (Apr 11, 2005)

What happens to all this melted fat before it is excreted? Does it float around in your blood stream and find a narrow blood vessel near your brain to collect and harden?


----------



## DaveHarvell (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks to sharing..

Nice article posting.

hey I was just pondering what an individual might need to do to dispose of there love handles? like what sort of workout and to what extent ya might need to do it for?


----------

